
How does Facebook disable the browser's integrated Developer Tools? - sakopov
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21692646/how-does-facebook-disable-the-browsers-integrated-developer-tools
======
staticfish
Non-webdev here. Why did the Chrome team _ever_ decide that developer access
to the raw console though the DOM-like window API was a good idea?

This seems like it was initially granted external access for some reason,
especially since blink is meant to be a clean room implementation of webkit.

~~~
dragonwriter
> blink is meant to be a clean room implementation of webkit.

No, blink was a _fork_ of webkit, taking webkit code and clearing out a bunch
of stuff that wasn't need for blink. It was not a clean-room reimplementation.

~~~
staticfish
My bad. (Not keeping great track of the architectures used in the engines used
in browsers).

My overarching questions stands, however.

